
Now Massive Plumes of Chaff Are Lighting Up Radar Over Maine and Florida Too - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/25460/now-massive-plumes-of-chaff-are-lighting-up-radar-over-maine-and-florida-too
======
FlyMoreRockets
You do realize we're in the middle of a fairly intense meteor storm, where
lots of sand sized particles are turned to plasma when they hit the
atmosphere, right?

It was even today's Google Doodle.

